# Civvy U transfer



## orangutan (2 Mar 2012)

Hi folks, 

I'm a long time reader, but decided to join in and get my feet wet.

I've been filtering through discussions here looking for some insight into transferring between Civvy U's should I be accepted for ROTP.

I am currently studying in my first year of a BSc at Dalhousie University, my Civvy U of choice on my ROTP application. 
As this semester progresses, I find myself struggling with subjects crucial to the major I had chosen to study on my application (Physics). At the time of submitting my application I admit I was unaware of my incapability to excel in the area of mathematics required for a Physics degree (Calculus), and have since discovered a more plausible course of study at Carleton University in Geomatics, where I would be more likely to strive academically. My application is for Pilot, which I understand is an occupation flexible on which degree you obtain.


Long story short, is it unheard of to either:
a) alter my university choice/major on an application which has already been submitted (Jan 9/12)
b) apply for a transfer right off the bat should I be offered placement in the program

I wouldn't entertain the thought of attempting to do this if my marks were even somewhat acceptable and the Physics degree seemed possible.  I would rather take the flack now for attempting to switch programs than to be dismissed for failing courses should I make the cut. 

Current status in the application process: CFAT, interview and medical are all passed with flying colours (excuse the pun). I am waiting on the call for CAPSS testing. 

I await suggestions/insight...  all very much appreciated.


----------



## orangutan (8 Mar 2012)

For any one else curious about this topic:

I spoke with a career councillor at the CFRC today who informed me that it is possible to attend a different civvy u than the one indicated on your application, as long as your degree program falls within requirements of your occupation, and you indicate the change when they give you your offer for ROTP.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Mar 2012)

orangutan said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm a long time reader, but decided to join in and get my feet wet.
> 
> ...



This is a question best answered by your MCC, as they would be privy to all your particulars.


----------

